# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Hoe sneller resultaat met krachttraining?

## Richard

Hoi,

Ik ben bezig met krachttraining ( kracht en massa ) en zoektips om sneller resultaten te krijgen.
Ik wil graag tips voor bi en triceps,latissimus dorsi ( grote rugspier ) en onderarmen om mee te beginnen. : :Smile: 

Alle tips zijn zeer welkom, ik vind het erg leuk om te doen en ervaar een groot gevoel van welbevinden.

Gr.,
Richard

----------


## jps

anaboltje slik richard groot welbevinde

----------


## Richard

hee man ;-)

Nee dat wil ik niet gebruiken. Ik bedoel meer oefeningen, aminozuren etc.

Maar toch bedankt voor de tip

R.

----------


## jps

okee richard denk dat het te maken hebt welk doel je voor ogen hebt maar anabolen doen het wel werkt echt

----------


## Richard

Hoi

Ik dacht dat je een grapje maakte, maar je bent dus serieus : :Smile: 
Weet jij wat je dan kan gebruiken en wat zo veilig als mogelijk is?
Ik hoor namelijk vreselijke verhalen over het gebruik van anabolen.
Zijn er ook 'natuurlijke'vormen van anabolen?
Ik hoor graag van je!

Dank,
Richard

----------


## jps

hallo richard kijk maar effe op forem anabolen hieronder thijs heeft het daar over die jongen heeft het goed natuurlijke anabolen mijn niet bekend maar strompa en deca zijn milde anabolen wel moet je op letten waar ze gemaakt zijn die van mij komen uit grieke land en zijn ok hij verwijst ook naar een site daar moet je ook maar even kijke goeten jps

----------


## Richard

Hoi
Dank voor je informatie en reactie. Ik ga e.e.a. even uitzoeken. Heb inmiddels wel wat gelezen en dat was best wel een beeje eng man, de bijwerkingen etc.
Maar goed , ga toch nog even verder zoeken en als ik meer weet dan zal ik dat ff doorgeven ok?

Groet,
Richard

----------


## mickey

Hoi Richard.

Je kunt even kijken op www.vitamins.nl
Hier vindt je bronnen van info over de producten van American Sports. Wordt heel veel door sporters gebruikt, met goede resultaten.

(geen anabolen, maar goedgekeurde producten).

Je kunt ze bij diverse drogisterijen kopen, maar ook on-line bestellen.

Groetjes Mickey.  :Wink:

----------


## Richard

Hoi Mickey!

Dank je wel voor je tip. Heb er veel aan.
Ik heb inmiddels proteine ( weigth gainer ) besteld Fenegriek en tribulus. 

Tribulus natuurlijk anabole
Fenegriek voor de eetlust
Proteinevoor spieropbouw

Ik ben een week bezig met de proteine en heb goede resultaten. Vandaag begonnennmet tribulus 1 x daags voor 1 week dan 2 x daags en dat voor een periode vanb 2tot3 maanden.
Verder ga ik bij jouw site creatine bestellen is ook voor spieropbouw en schijnt erg goed te werken.
Laat je weten hoe het bevalt.

Groetjes,
Richard

----------


## mickey

Hoi Richard.

Ik heb er verder niet zoveel verstand van, maar zag toevallig je oproepje staan.

Wens je er verder veel succes mee.

Groetjes Mickey  :Wink:

----------


## Guest

1 Waarschuwing, van WeightGainer wordt je dik&#33; 
Ik gebruik die rommel nooit meer. Ik heb van de week een halve pot door de WC geflikkerd.

Afz. Bodyworker

----------


## sr

Ik zie een heleboel onwetendheid hier. Allereerst, anabolen maken je niet gespierd, dat doe je voeding. Dus begin bij de basis, zorg voor een dieet dat meer calorieen bevat dan je lichaam dagelijks verbruikt. Houd daarbij een verdeling van 60-20-20 aan. 60% uit koolhydraten (brood, pasta, rijst,aardappelen), 20% eiwitten (vis,vlees,kwark, eieren), 20% vetten (probeer deze uit pindakaas, lijnzaadolie en vis te halen, een handje noten is ook gezond). Vergeet anabolen. Ze helpen je gezondheid om zeep als je niet weet wat je doet.

Ten tweede, deca en stromba mild?? Deca is het meest supresieve hormoon dat er is, het werkt maandenlang op je HPTA, androgene bijwerkingen zijn minimaal, maar deca legt de libido bijna volledig plat en kan voor progrestogene gyno zorgen. Stromba is een DHT middel. Op de ladder van 0 tot 10 zit het op 5. Redelijk mild, maar!!!! het is een 17aa steroide wat wil zeggen dat het zeer slecht voor je lever is. Je lever kan dit niet afbreken, dus je leverwaarden zullen stijgen en bij langdurig gebruik kan je je lever beschadigen. Ik vind het een kwalijke zaak dat mensen die niet weten waar ze het over hebben anders adviseren anabolica te gaan gebruiken. anabolica is serieuze medicatie met serieuze bijwerkingen.

Ik hoop dat je de adviezen mbt. voeding ter hande neemt. Mocht je daar meer over willen weten kijk dan eens op dit forum ( ik weet niet of ik dit hier mag plaatsen anders verwijderen jullie het maar) http://www.dutchbodybuilding.com of https://bodybuildingblog.nl/ hier kan je mbt. voeding en training een hoop informatie vinden.

----------


## sr

> _Originally posted by Guest_@06-05-2003, 15:43:20
> * 1 Waarschuwing, van WeightGainer wordt je dik&#33; 
> Ik gebruik die rommel nooit meer. Ik heb van de week een halve pot door de WC geflikkerd.
> 
> Afz. Bodyworker*


 Weightgainer maakt niet dik, een calorisch overschot maakt dik.

----------


## Guest

> _Originally posted by Richard_@14-03-2003, 20:50:35
> * Hoi Mickey&#33;
> 
> Dank je wel voor je tip. Heb er veel aan.
> Ik heb inmiddels proteine ( weigth gainer ) besteld Fenegriek en tribulus. 
> 
> Tribulus natuurlijk anabole
> Fenegriek voor de eetlust
> Proteinevoor spieropbouw
> ...


 Tribulus is weggegooid geld, werkt niet. Hiervan zijn diverse wetenschappelijke studies aanwezig.

----------


## ellen havekotte

Hallo Richard,

Ik zou het toch meer in je voeding gaan zoeken, ik weet dat Herbalife hele goede sportvoeding heeft.
Bel eens een distributeur, die kan je er alles over vertellen
Of kijk eerdaags naar de Herbalife fitness challenge op RTL 5

Ellen

----------


## Marie

Herbalife is boerenbedrog, die willen alleen maar snel een hoop geld aan je verdienen

----------


## duncan22

he is het erg als ik testo alleen gebruik van plaats deca er bij want ik wil alleen kracht meer niet

----------


## duncan22

hallo ik heb een vraagje ik wil alleen testo gebruiken voor kracht en meer niet normaal doe je het met deca samen maar ik hoef niet groot tewezen zo dat kunnen

----------


## MrS

> hallo richard kijk maar effe op forem anabolen hieronder thijs heeft het daar over die jongen heeft het goed natuurlijke anabolen mijn niet bekend maar strompa en *deca zijn milde anabolen* wel moet je op letten waar ze gemaakt zijn die van mij komen uit grieke land en zijn ok hij verwijst ook naar een site daar moet je ook maar even kijke goeten jps


Dit is dus achterhaald info. En een kuur zonder test als basis is een slechte kuur. En tegenwoordig zijn er ook nog eens UnderGround labs die perfecte middelen maken. 

Al bij al, je adviseert iemand een kuurtje aan waar je zelf geen verstand van hebt en dat is niet bijster slim van je.

@topicstarter; probeer eerst te werken aan een goede voedingsschema, dat is je belangrijkste anabool. Ga na een tijdje met supplemeten te werk, bijv creatine, proteine en weightgainer (al het andere vind ik zonde van je geld). 

En na jaren trainen wanneer je je genetische max hebt bereikt en je nog als doel hebt om verder te groeien, kun je denken aan anabolen.  :Wink:

----------


## MrS

> Ik zie een heleboel onwetendheid hier. Allereerst, anabolen maken je niet gespierd, dat doe je voeding. Dus begin bij de basis, zorg voor een dieet dat meer calorieen bevat dan je lichaam dagelijks verbruikt. Houd daarbij een verdeling van *60-20-20* aan. 60% uit koolhydraten (brood, pasta, rijst,aardappelen), 20% eiwitten (vis,vlees,kwark, eieren), 20% vetten (probeer deze uit pindakaas, lijnzaadolie en vis te halen, een handje noten is ook gezond). Vergeet anabolen. Ze helpen je gezondheid om zeep als je niet weet wat je doet.
> 
> Ten tweede, deca en stromba mild?? Deca is het meest supresieve hormoon dat er is, het werkt maandenlang op je HPTA, androgene bijwerkingen zijn minimaal, maar deca legt de libido bijna volledig plat en kan voor progrestogene gyno zorgen. Stromba is een DHT middel. Op de ladder van 0 tot 10 zit het op 5. Redelijk mild, maar!!!! het is een 17aa steroide wat wil zeggen dat het zeer slecht voor je lever is. Je lever kan dit niet afbreken, dus je leverwaarden zullen stijgen en bij langdurig gebruik kan je je lever beschadigen. Ik vind het een kwalijke zaak dat mensen die niet weten waar ze het over hebben anders adviseren anabolica te gaan gebruiken. anabolica is serieuze medicatie met serieuze bijwerkingen.
> 
> Ik hoop dat je de adviezen mbt. voeding ter hande neemt. Mocht je daar meer over willen weten kijk dan eens op dit forum ( ik weet niet of ik dit hier mag plaatsen anders verwijderen jullie het maar) http://www.dutchbodybuilding.com
> hier kan je mbt. voeding en training een hoop informatie vinden.


De verhoudingen die je voorstelt in een dergelijke voedingsschema vind ik uiterst vreemd. Om resultaten te kunnen behalen moet je voldoende eiwitten hebben, juist de eiwitten zorgen voor solide spieropbouw en helpen tegen spierafbraak. Je moet eerder denken aan 50-30-20 op zijn minst, de eiwitten mogen altijd hoger.

----------


## MrS

> hallo ik heb een vraagje ik wil alleen testo gebruiken voor kracht en meer niet normaal doe je het met deca samen maar ik hoef niet groot tewezen zo dat kunnen


Gebruik van testosteron is een relatief veilig middel vergeleken met andere middelen. Dit betekent echter niet dat het veilig is. Het is een medicijn en misbruik is nooit bevordelijk voor de gezondheid.

----------


## MrS

Dit is mijn 3e reactie op topics die al verouderd zijn, deze site is niet echt up to date, blijkt wel.

----------


## rastarebel

> hallo richard kijk maar effe op forem anabolen hieronder thijs heeft het daar over die jongen heeft het goed natuurlijke anabolen mijn niet bekend maar strompa en deca zijn milde anabolen wel moet je op letten waar ze gemaakt zijn die van mij komen uit grieke land en zijn ok hij verwijst ook naar een site daar moet je ook maar even kijke goeten jps


hoi hoe kom ik aan,deca-norma-hellas.zoek het heel lang.de echte dan

----------


## isz

> okee richard denk dat het te maken hebt welk doel je voor ogen hebt maar anabolen doen het wel werkt echt


he alles kids ik las iets over anabolen en mijn vraag is ken jij iemand die deca verkoopt want ik wil namelijk weer gaan beginnen met kuren en wil gelijk een kuur van 10 weken als je het kan regelen ben ik je echt dankbaar , maar dan moet het natuurlijk wel de echte deca zijn

----------


## rastarebel

> he alles kids ik las iets over anabolen en mijn vraag is ken jij iemand die deca verkoopt want ik wil namelijk weer gaan beginnen met kuren en wil gelijk een kuur van 10 weken als je het kan regelen ben ik je echt dankbaar , maar dan moet het natuurlijk wel de echte deca zijn


let goed op WAT.......je koop,zijn meestal FAKE......echt

----------


## mama_sunny

Hoi Richard,

alsjeblieft ga niet aan de rommel! Vele suplumenten zijn echt niet goed voor je! Zitten ongezonde stoffen in wat je lichaam juist afbreekt! 
Ik ken meerdere mensen (zelfs een bodybuilder) die een product gebruikt wat hen zo goed heeft geholpen en allen zeggen ze dat ze het product voor geen goud meer willen missen! Het is een 100% natuurlijk product.. wat ook nog eens lekker smaakt en wat je 1 of 2 keer per dag inneemt.

Wil je meer informatie? Stuur me dan een mailtje! [email protected]

als je echte resultaten op een goede manier wilt en in een korte periode en je gezondheid is jou wat waard dan zie ik je mail verschijnen!!

groetjes Sonja

----------


## floris

ga niet aan de anabolen, ik heb hier al vele tientallen mensen aan dood zien gaan,
bij mij in de sportschool.
ik zelf heb 16 jaar getraind naturel, ik alles aan natuurlijke produkten geprobeerd en het is allemaal geld klopperij,
er is echter 1 product wat wel werkt en dat is creatine ( hou wel in de gaten dat dit net geen anabolen zijn volgens de meeste testen),
gebruik ook nooit meer als toegestaan want hier krijg je een ongelofelijke koppijn van,
dit dordat je hypofize raar gaat doen.
ps. op natuurlijke wijze trainen word je niet extreem groot van,
1 voorbeeld,
ik woog zelf toen ik 20 jaar was 67 kilo, na 5 jaar trainen woog ik 92 kilo.
ik heb heel veel gegeten , en train elke spier maar 1x per week.
iedereen die dit 2x doet, is of aan de anabolen, of groeit niet.
en onthou de belangrijkste regel. 
sla geen training over, ook al heb je geen zin.
als dat zo is train dan gewoon lekker lui.
nog wat train altijd lui.
dan nog wat, je hoort vaak dat je maar 6 tot 8 herhalingen moet doen, anders bou je geen spier massa op, dit is gelul.
doe iedere set die je doet minimaal 10 herhalingen , ook als je graat mager ben.
kijk maar eens naar iemand die in de ringen hang atletiek dus,
deze mensen doen niet anders.
daarnaast, als je 10 herhalingen doet is je pomp veel groter, dus meer spier om te helen.
en bij 6 tot 8 herhalingen, word je belachelijk moe van in je hoofd en raak je snel overtraind.
je zal merken dat spierpijn 36 uur na de training op zijn ergst is.
en na 72 uur voel je dat het langsaam minder word.

----------


## floris

nog even dit, meet alles voor je begint met trainen,
voorbeeld,
ik zelf had 30 cm arm en borst omvang was 102 cm.
na 5 jaar had ik 40 cm arm en 126 cm borst omvang.
dit was bijna het maximale.
ik ben in die 11 jaar daarna nog iets gegroeit mijn arm ging naar 43,5 en mijn borst omvang naar 130 cm.
ik ben zelf 1 meter 86 lang.
ik train nu weer na een 7 jaar stop, en had naturel nog steeds 41 cm arm na 7 jaar niets doen.

----------


## mama_sunny

> Hoi,
> 
> Ik ben bezig met krachttraining ( kracht en massa ) en zoektips om sneller resultaten te krijgen.
> Ik wil graag tips voor bi en triceps,latissimus dorsi ( grote rugspier ) en onderarmen om mee te beginnen. :
> 
> Alle tips zijn zeer welkom, ik vind het erg leuk om te doen en ervaar een groot gevoel van welbevinden.
> 
> Gr.,
> Richard


Beste Richard,

Ik merk aan je reacties hieronder, dat jij op een gezonde manier wilt trainen, super!! Dus dan hoef ik je er al niet meer op te attenderen dat anabolen niet goed en zeker niet gezond zijn voor je lichaam. Ik wil je een gezond, eerlijk en erkend alternatief aanbieden. Ben je bekend met Skype? Via Skype kan ik je gemakkelijk alle informatie en documentatie geven waar jij gegarandeerd veel aan hebt. Ik kan je alvast een bijlage sturen, wat is je emailadres?

met vriendelijke groet,

Sonja

----------


## jetske

Richard,
Train je hele lichaam dus ook je benen. Mannen vergeten dat vaak omdat een breed bovenlijf erg stoer en mannelijk staat. Maar een paar dunne benen eronder, vind ik geen gezicht. Vergeet die dus niet!
Het is trouwens ook nog eens zo dat je een paar stevige benen moet hebben om bepaalde oefeningen voor je bovenlichaam te doen. Denk aan deadlift en clean & Press.

Om snel resultaten van je training te hebben moet je ook goed en voldoende eten en genoeg rust nemen. Eventueel kan je eiwitshakes gebruiken voor aanvulling.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi allemaal,

Ik lees veel verontrustende verhalen hier in dit topic. 
Spieren krijgen is een deel erfelijke aanleg, een deel voeding en een heel groot deel training. Wat je met je spieren wilt, bepaald welke trainingen je dient te doen. Een body builder heeft een heel ander soort spieren dan een bokser, zwemmer of een turner. 
Het innemen van anabolen, testosteron en zelfs van voedings supplementen zijn tegen natuurlijk, en dus niet zonder gevaar. Het gevaar schuilt vooral in het feit dat lang niet iedereen weet hoe, wat of waar maar wel verteld en verteld alsof ze expert zijn.
BTW. Zoek eens op internet bv naar welke lijven mooi zijn. Voor mij zijn de lichamen van zwemmers zo mooi egaal gespiert dat, dat mijn ideaal is. Maar dat is waarschijnlijk voor ieder anders.

Gr Ikke

----------


## floris

hallo, nog wat trainings advies.
als je begint met trainen van bijvoorbeeld , je borst spier.
begin dan altijd met bankdrukken.
ben je nou een mager persoon en heb je nog niet echt borstspieren, ga dan niet na het bankdrukken ook nog eens schuindrukken voor bovenborst, deze groeit namelijk alleen als je al een beetje borst heb, dus na 1 jaar trainen. deze hecht zich namelijk aan de borst spier vast.
doe vervolgens flys trainen, op je rug liggend met 2 losse dumbells, doe dit zo correct mogenlijk, daar krijg je namelijk een onwijs grote borstkast van, dit komt doordat je ribben langzaam naar de maximale stand gaan staan.

doe na borst triceps.
begin met recht opstaand dippen, ook al kan je het maar 1x je zal zien dat je na een tijdje er meer kan, hier groeien je armen echt heel hard van, je zal zien dat in de meeste sportscholen deze oefening niet gedaan word, of ze doen het tussen 2 bankjes.
gewoon normaal dippen al doe je 4 setjes van 3 herhalingen, je zal zien binnen een paar maanden doe je er 4 van 10 herhalingen.
doe daarna pulldown aan de kabel maschiene (latpully) voor je triceps en concentreer je op je ellebogen, die moeten zo strak mogenlijk tegen het lichaam aan, om te voor komen dat je dit fout gaat doen, pak je het stangetje net zo breed als je schouderbreedte vast.
doe je dit smaller zal je zien dat je ellebogen naar buiten gaan staan, en ben je aan het smokkelen.

hoe dikker je arm is , hoe meer jij kan bankdrukken,
en hou er rekening mee dat 80% van je arm uit triceps bestaan.

biceps moet je zo correct mogenlijk trainen, goed vol pompen met niet te veel gewicht.
2 oefeningen zijn genoeg. kijk maar eens in de sportschool, dan zie je een grote bodybuilder met de zelfde gewichten trainen als iemand met een normale lichaamsbouw.

rug.
begin altijd met latpulldown in je nek, het zelfde als wijd optrekken naar je nek,
maar een normaal persoon kan zich maar 1 of uiterst 2x optrekken wijd. 
of helemaal niet.
pulldown is perfect om een brede v vorm te krijgen , ook hier geld weer ,doe geen oefeningen voor spieren op de achterkant van je rug, die groeien namelijk aan die brede spieren die je nog niet heb.
doe hierna je rug rekken door aan 1 arm te gaan hangen, herhaal dit meerdere malen per kant,dit is heel goed om te groeien, hierdoor onstaan er namelijk kleine haarscheurtjes in je lats rugspier, deze moeten weer helen, hierdoor neemt je borst omvang erg snel toe.
ook deze oefening zie je zelden in de sportschool, terwijl dit echt 1 van de belangrijkste oefeningen is.

schouders.
hier moet je wel veel oefeningen voor doen.
eerst, nekpress zo zwaar als je kan maar wel 10 herhalingen per set.
hierna is ,staand roeien erg goed voor de zijkant en die worst die in je nek zit.
daarna dumbell raisse, neem hierbij niet teveel gewicht het gaat om pompen,
doe de oefening met 1 dumbell, dus 1 arm tegelijk.

ja en dan benen,phoe da's zwaar.
benen zijn heel erg sterk, zo sterk dat andere spieren zomaar afscheuren als je niet oplet.
doe sqwatten of legpress in een maschiene, en let heel goed op dat je het correct doet.
voorbeeld, als je verkeert sqwat, dan krijg je een hele dikke reet !!
leuk om te weten als je geen billen heb. dus wil jij billen ,doe het dan wel verkeert.
verkeerd opstaan met een halterstang in je nek is als volgt.
als je opstaat met je benen en daarna komt je rug er achteraan krijg je een dikke reet.
correct opstaan, doe je als volgt, kijk naar het plavond als je opstaat en zorg ervoor dat je jou rug zo recht als mogenlijk houd bij het opstaan, als je dan eenmaal met gestrekte benen staat , beweegt je rug dus niet niet.
let hier echt op !!


dan nog iets over eten, als jij normaal bijvoorbeeld 180 lang ben en 65 kilo weegt.
en geen vet op je buik heb,
doe dan als volgt, kijk naar de hoeveelheid calorien die je nu eet en verdubbel dat
.ja ik meen het echt. en als je na 3 maanden nog steeds geen vet op je buik heb,
dan verdubbel jij dus weer.

voorbeeld, ik at vroeger iets van 12 boterhammen en avondeten, en nog wat troep.
om aan te komen, at ik iedere dag 30 boterhammen + warm eten sávonds, en als toetje een hele liter chocolade vla + sávonds 8 frikandellen die je niet meer kon vinden door de hoeveelheid mayonaise. dit heb ik 6 maanden gegeten.
ik was van 70 kilo naar 87 kilo gegaan,
hierna ben ik iets geminderd met de vettige troep.
ik ging terug naar 20 boterhammen en warm eten ,en liet de vla en frikandellen staan.
ik viel binnen 3 maanden 11 kilo af.
dus was ik 6 kilo zwaarder geworden in zeg een maand of 10,
maar wel droge spiermassa,
dit lijkt weinig.
maar koop jij maar eens 6 kilo biefstuk, en verdeel dat maar eens op je lichaam.
dan weet je hoeveel 6 kilo spier is.

----------


## ikke64

Jongens, bij een goede sportschool hoort een persoonlijke begeleiding. Kunnen ze die niet bieden, betaal dan 5 euro meer of rij 5 kilometer meer. Maar in deze orde is zeker een sportschool waar je deze begeleiding wel kunt krijgen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## snoezie

> Hoi Mickey!
> 
> Dank je wel voor je tip. Heb er veel aan.
> Ik heb inmiddels proteine ( weigth gainer ) besteld Fenegriek en tribulus. 
> 
> Tribulus natuurlijk anabole
> Fenegriek voor de eetlust
> Proteinevoor spieropbouw
> 
> ...


ik wil je niet ontmoedigen maar hier een link over Tribulus.http://www.ergogenics.org/tribulus.html

----------


## smallen

mensen willen wel spieren maar ze willen daar liefst zo weinig mogelijk moeite voor doen. Ze eten allerhande rommel als voeding en zouden daarnaast ook nog eens pillen slikken die niet eens goedgekeurd zijn.
Zoek eerst eens een goed dieet en zo zal je het maximum uit je lichaam halen zonder het kapot te maken.


gtzz

----------


## ikke64

Inderdaad, gezond eten en daarnaast gewoon trainen, trainen en nog eens trainen. Dat is de enige goed manier. En nogmaals begeleiding van ervaren is geweldig gelangrijk.

gr Ikke

----------


## milaads

wat is dat anaboletje?

----------


## milaads

ey floris weet jij misschien hoe je breeder word en sterker in kracht, mensen zeggen tegen mij dat ik poeder moet slikken maar dat is niet goed, ik wil gewoon uit me zelf opbouwen kan je me advies geven?
alvast bedankt

----------


## milaads

hey, ik ben 18 jaar en ik wil graag breder en sterker worden.
mijn vrienden gebruiken eiwit poeder maar ik wil dat niet.
ik wil het gewoon natuurlijk doen en niet van dat spul inslikken.
kun je me daarbij helpen
alvast bedankt! :Smile:

----------


## floris

> hey, ik ben 18 jaar en ik wil graag breder en sterker worden.
> mijn vrienden gebruiken eiwit poeder maar ik wil dat niet.
> ik wil het gewoon natuurlijk doen en niet van dat spul inslikken.
> kun je me daarbij helpen
> alvast bedankt!


ja je hoeft geen eiwit poeder te gebruiken, je kan ook gewoon eieren koken en dan het eiwit op eten 1 ei is ongeveer 16 gram eiwit, ( niet het geel eten)
dit i.v.m golesterol.

HEEL belangrijk om te weten is het volgende, alleen eiwit eten is niet voldoende, even snelle makkelijke uitleg.
eiwit is een passagier, koolhydraten is de trein.
eet naa het trainen binnen 30 minuten na de training 2 tot 3 eiwitten en eet bijvoorbeeld een banaan daarbij, in dit geval is de banaan dus de trein voor de eiwitten, de banaan vervoerd de eiwitten naar de spieren,
ZO ZIE JE DAT ZONDER DIE BANAAN ,DE EIWITTEN NOOIT KOMEN WAAR ZE MOETEN ZIJN !!!!.
dit is dus heel belangrijk in een goed voedingspatroon.
uiteraard kan je de banaan vervangen voor een appel of brood of een pasta(macronie bami enz enz.)

vertel eens hoe lang ben je ?
hoe zwaar weeg je ?
ben je slank, of heb je wat vet.

en als je ooit iets wil proberen, probeer dan creatine, doe dit pas na 1 jaar trainen, en gebruik het nooit langer als een week of 10.
en herhaal dit 1x per jaar , het liefst in de winter tussen ocktober en februarie.
het lichaam komt s'winters automatisch aan , en in de zomer val je weer een beetje af.
creatine is een natuurlijk produkt, bij de ene werkt het goed, bij de andere iets minder.
een mens heeft van nature een creatine voorraad die bij vaak trainen afneemt.
als je creatine level dus laag is, zal de creatine erg goed werken.

ik raad wel het volgende aan.
als je na een tijd trainen wat gekraak gaat horen in de gewrichten, neem dan wat extra calcium.
drink je veel melk, dan zal dat niet gauw nodig zijn.

nou ik hoor het wel. succes.

----------


## milaads

hey sry ik ben 15 jaar maar ik weeg 64 kilo en ben 1.75 meter lang en ik ben best wel slank

----------


## floris

> hey sry ik ben 15 jaar maar ik weeg 64 kilo en ben 1.75 meter lang en ik ben best wel slank


oke, nou dan is je hormonen huishouding op peil.

ik zou elke spiergroep 1x trainen per week,
en als je erg fanatiek bent, kan je 1 en een kwart doen.
dus dit schema voor 1 x per week.
alle sets 10 herhalingen

maandag. borst-triceps 
woensdag. rug schouders
vrijdag. benen biceps

en voor 4x per week kan je het volgenden doen.
alle sets 10 herhalingen.

maandag. borst-triceps 
dinsdag. rug-schouders
donderdag. benen-biceps
vrijdag begin je dus weer met borst triceps, zo heb je dus een verloop in je training.

probeer eens calorien te tellen,
en probeer iedere dag minimaal 3000 calorien te eten, 
voorbeeld.
2 boterhammen met beleg is 200 calorien
dus 20 boterhammen eten en warm eten + de rest

als je nou moeite heb met deze hoeveelheid, is het handig te weten dat een pak schocolade vla 1000 valorien is.
dus bij moeilijk eten ,gewoon even een pak vla naar binnen gieten.
geloof me .het is moeilijk in het begin.
ikzelf woog 67 kilo bij 1,86 meter lang.
dus ik was erg mager.
probeer sóchtends te eten bijvoorbeeld brood,en probeer dit iedere week een boterham meer te nemen.
mijn eten bestond uit het volgende.

8 brood met beleg sóchtends + 3 eiwit + 1 melk of meer melk.
om 12 uur s'middags 6 brood of bami + 1 eiwitten+melk
om 4 uur 6 brood of spaghetti/bami + 2 eiwitten+melk
1800 uur avond eten gewoon normaal, toetje 1 liter vla
s,avonds om 21.30 eten maak niet uit wat, als het maar veel is.

naar dit soort dieet, moet je langzaam naar toe groeien,
als jij normaal 2 brood eet in de ochtend, krijg je er nooit 8 weg.

dit kan je een half jaar doen met trainen er bij uiteraard,
normaal kom je dan 10 tot 12 kilo aan, waarvan de helft spier is.
je zal een beetje vet op je buik krijgen, maar dat is zo weer weg.
na 6 maanden ga je weer wat normaler eten, dus iets van 20 boterhamen ofzo, en de rest.
dan val je binnen 3 maanden weer 6 kilo af.
dus na 9 maanden ben je 6 kilo zwaarder aan spier.
nou zal je in de sportschool een hoop praatjes horen dat dat weinig is.
maar koop jij maar eens 6 kilo biefstuk en leg dit op je lichaam, dan weet je dat het erg veel is.

PS. EN ALS JE NAAR MACDONALDS GAAT, SCHAAM JE ALS JE MAAR 1 BIG MACK EET, NEEM ER 2 OF 3 OF 4 OJA 5 MAG OOK.

dit is de ouderwetse manier van aankomen voor mensen die slank zijn,
zonder rotzooi te gebruiken.
in mijn toptijd had ik 44 cm arm en 135 borst omvang,
bij een gewicht van 90 kilo droog.
dit was voor mij het maximaal haalbare.(NATUREL).
maar ik ben nu 42 jaar en heb het nog steeds, ik ben wel wat zwakker als vroeger, dat zal de leeftijd wel zijn.
ik weeg ook nog wat zwaarder 102 kilo, ja dat is een klein vet randje.
maar die is binnenkort weg, ik ben al weer een paar maanden aan het trainen.
dus die 10 kilo vliegt er af.

nou, ik zou zeggen probeer het eens.

----------


## milaads

erg bedankt voor je informatie, ik ben er erg tevreden over  :Big Grin:

----------


## milaads

maar ik heb nog 1 vraag. wat bedoel je met : je moet alle sets 10X herhalen.
en wat bedoel je met 3 eiwit, bedoel je dat ik 3 eieren moet eten alleen dat witte gedeelte?

----------


## floris

> maar ik heb nog 1 vraag. wat bedoel je met : je moet alle sets 10X herhalen.
> en wat bedoel je met 3 eiwit, bedoel je dat ik 3 eieren moet eten alleen dat witte gedeelte?


bij de eieren alleen het eiwit, het geel weggooien i.v.m golesterol.
en met setjes van 10 herhalingen, 
bedoel ik het volgende.

bijvoorbeeld als je borst traint,
laan we zeggen bankdrukken.

begin dan met een opwarm gewicht en druk deze 10x
en doe dan weer 5 kilo erbij en doe deze ook weer 10x
voorbeeld.
laan we zeggen dat je 30 kilo gebruikt om op te warmen.

1 set van 10 herhalingen met 30 kilo
1 set van 10 herhalingen met 35 kilo
1 set van 10 herhalingen met 40 kilo
1 set van 10 herhalingen met 45 kilo
1 set van 10 herhalingen met 50 kilo

je moet zelf kijken welke gewicht je gebruikt.
als je bijvoorbeeld bij 40 kilo geen 10 herhalingen meer haal ,maar bijvoorbeeld nog maar 8 keer kan drukken , ga dan niet nog meer erop doen.
probeer door te knokken die set de volgende keer als je train om hem 9 of 10 keer te drukken.
op deze manier krijg je een goede pomp in je spieren wat weer de groei stimuleert.
en is alleen de laatste set erg zwaar en de eerdere sets zijn wat makkelijker.
naarmate je wat sterker word neem je stapjes van 10 kilo.

voorbeeld hoe ik het doe.

1 set van 40 kilo 10 keer drukken
1 set van 60 kilo 10 keer drukken
3 sets van 80 kilo 10 keer drukken
1 set van 100 kilo 10 keer drukken

en dan ben ik kapot, whaha.

doe maximaal 3 verschillende oefeningen per spiergroep.
ik doe er maar 2, en als ik weer wat fitter ben doe ik er weer 3.

----------


## milaads

heel erg bedankt voor je uitleg :Big Grin:  haha ik denk dat ik geen eens 30 kilo kan xd

----------


## floris

> heel erg bedankt voor je uitleg haha ik denk dat ik geen eens 30 kilo kan xd


ja ik drukte vroeger ook maar net 30 kilo met veel pijn en moeite.
maar je zal zien dat je vooral de eerste 8 maanden erg hard gaat.
ik ging van 30 kilo naar 50 kilo in 6 maanden,
daarna gaat het wat rustiger.

nou succes. :Smile:

----------


## milaads

jij ook :Smile:

----------


## Alex

Hoi Richard,

Misschien heb je hier wat aan: http://bodybuildingblog.nl/spieren-kweken/ over hoe je thuis spieren kan kweken!

----------

